# Coat maintenance



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

I like Fair Advantage and Pro-Gro from Chris Christensen for bathing and conditioning. I use coat dressing at shows sometimes and I also use Thick N Thicker mousse for difficult spots. The weekly routine is just a bath with Fair Advantage and conditioning feathering with Pro Gro. I do nails at least once a week as well.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I've really gotten into #1 All Systems Super Cleaning and Conditioning Shampoo. I used to use Isle of Dogs #10 but switched to this based on recommendations from both handlers and my breeder. And so far I love it.  I don't use a conditioner on coat. I was also told no conditioner.


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

I use the same as Maegan


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

#1 All Systems Super Cleaning and Conditioning for shampoo. I like because you could use as is - and it isn't a nightmare rinsing out. Some expensive dog shampoos out there you do have to dilute with water.

CC Thick and Thicker Response Foaming Protein for conditioner - I think it helps keep their coats healthy. Have had good luck in bringing dry winter coats (from running the furnace) back using this stuff. <= Funny thing to add. I was given a tip to use this by somebody who does both field and some conformation with her goldens (mostly field lately). I'd complained to her that my boy looked "skinny" compared to the other dogs in the ring and she highly recommended this conditioner.

Crown Royale Bodifier (if just spritzing and drying)

Silk Spirits for finishing touch after drying (it stops flyaways)


That's it.

Otherwise - don't brush a completely dry dog. I typically either spritz with water or if detangling (ie removing clumps of burrs without frazzing coat), I use coconut oil.

And this time of the year - brush the dogs every time they come back inside after a run. <= don't give them any reason to shred their feathers.

This is a picture I'm smiling about today with Mr. Glee. He still is a very bad boy whenever he gets burrs in his coat - so I have to stay on focus and brush any burrs out immediately before he gets a chance to self-groom. In some ways it's starting to pay off because the little man is finally getting a grown up bib and feathers.  A lot of it is less about which shampoos you use, but just keeping the coat clean and healthy. Get used to regular baths and making sure the dog never goes to bed at night with a damp coat.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

ArkansasGold said:


> I like Fair Advantage and Pro-Gro from Chris Christensen for bathing and conditioning. I use coat dressing at shows sometimes and I also use Thick N Thicker mousse for difficult spots. The weekly routine is just a bath with Fair Advantage and conditioning feathering with Pro Gro. I do nails at least once a week as well.


Is Fair Advantage blue? I'm trying to remember which shampoo I used in the past. Really liked it - except I was at a show and 5 minutes from going to the ring and I still can't figure out how this happened (I wasn't shaking the bottle or anything? Somebody else told me that somebody might have done it when my back was turned), but my dog had BLUE on his face and bib. >.< I had to spritz him wet and dry him all over again - 5 minutes before ring time!


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Megora said:


> Is Fair Advantage blue? I'm trying to remember which shampoo I used in the past. Really liked it - except I was at a show and 5 minutes from going to the ring and I still can't figure out how this happened (I wasn't shaking the bottle or anything? Somebody else told me that somebody might have done it when my back was turned), but my dog had BLUE on his face and bib. >.< I had to spritz him wet and dry him all over again - 5 minutes before ring time!


Fair Advantage is kind of a creamy-pearly color. Pro Gro is light blue though. It’s very light though. Easy to just wipe out.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Brave said:


> I've really gotten into #1 All Systems Super Cleaning and Conditioning Shampoo. I used to use Isle of Dogs #10 but switched to this based on recommendations from both handlers and my breeder. And so far I love it.  I don't use a conditioner on coat. I was also told no conditioner.


I only put conditioner on feathers. It helps them grow long. Occasionally I will put conditioner all over, but that’s usually only if it’s winter and the furnace has dried out her coat. We don’t show much during the winter here.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

ArkansasGold said:


> Fair Advantage is kind of a creamy-pearly color. Pro Gro is light blue though. It’s very light though. Easy to just wipe out.


I think it's Pure Paws Star Line Brightening Shampoo. 

Loved that shampoo - just gave me a heart attack with the blue on my dog!


----------



## alexyandthegoldens (Sep 29, 2020)

Megora said:


> #1 All Systems Super Cleaning and Conditioning for shampoo. I like because you could use as is - and it isn't a nightmare rinsing out. Some expensive dog shampoos out there you do have to dilute with water.
> 
> CC Thick and Thicker Response Foaming Protein for conditioner - I think it helps keep their coats healthy. Have had good luck in bringing dry winter coats (from running the furnace) back using this stuff. <= Funny thing to add. I was given a tip to use this by somebody who does both field and some conformation with her goldens (mostly field lately). I'd complained to her that my boy looked "skinny" compared to the other dogs in the ring and she highly recommended this conditioner.
> 
> ...


Wish I could love this as a reaction! Thank you for sharing! All great advice and he is handsome!


----------

